# General exam



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I passed my General exam last night now my call sign is KK4CZT/AG it was not that hard took me less than ten minutes got one wrong.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

:congrat: Good Job! We need to work on our communications, too!


----------



## theaj42 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats! That's fantastic!

73 - KC9LPO


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks guys, I just picked up my IC718 I got the Yagi and rotor up over the week end that was some hard work, I hope to be on the air this week end,
73's
KK4CZT/AG


----------

